# Giving Gift to Prophet for Prophecy?



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

Has anyone ever had this encounter?

I  found a person claiming to be a prophet / life coach online and she was charging to tell prophecies.  Is that biblical? more like divination? What do you guys think?

I found this article online that goes more in depth:

*Fact or Fiction?​*​​​​_Are we to give a Prophet a monetary gift before or even after a prophecy or
word from the Lord for my life is given? - Jamal_​_
_To find the answer to this question, we must study the word of God and rightly divide it.​​​​_(II
Timothy 2:15) _There are some prophets in the Church today that have been teaching believers
that they should give money or sow a financial seed for a prophetic word from the Lord but this
goes contrary to the Word of God. Those that teach this are blurring the fine line between the
gifts of God and the vessel (or minister) which administers the gifting or anointing of God to
others. According to the Bible, Prophets should not be prophesying for money but we can and
should financially support Ministers of the Gospel, which would include the ministry of the
Prophet. _(Ephesians 4:11-12, I Corinthians 9:4-14) _Prophets should not be trying to “profit”
however from the gifts that God gives to his people freely but may receive offerings for laboring
for Christ.​
In the scriptures, the Lord revealed his displeasure
towards the prophets of Israel that
prophesied for money and spoke out against them.​​​​_(Jeremiah 6:13, Ezekiel 22:25, Numbers
Chapters 22-24, II Peter 2: 15-16, Jude 11 KJV)_. He also equated such practice with divination,
[_i.e. those that distribute or determine by lot or magical scroll, soothsayer, witchcraft. 7080, 7081
[Hebrew] Strong’s Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible._] _(Micah 3:11-12) _We also do not find
in the New Testament scriptures that any apostles or prophets of the Lord taught believers to
“sow a seed” or give a monetary gift before or after receiving a prophetic word or for any other
gift of God for that matter and it is no wonder considering what God has already said concerning
this subject. Since He is clearly against this practice, believers should not give money to any
Prophet that insists upon an offering for a prophetic word.​
Unfortunately it’s
just prophets that have been guilty of making this mistake. There have
been some who call themselves bishops, apostles, evangelists, pastors and teachers that have
erred in this department also. Some have the false mindset that believers must first sow a seed
or give an offering before they can receive both the material and spiritual blessings of God;
however this teaching goes contrary to Gospel of Christ (which is a gospel of grace). It is true
that we will be blessed for giving, but God will also not hold back his blessings if we do not have
anything to give.​​​​_(Luke 6:38, I Corinthians 8:13-15, 9:6-8) _The gifts of God should never have a
price tag attached to them before people can receive them.
We do not find it anywhere in the Bible that the saints must give monetary gifts in order to​
receive from God. Why? _It is because he freely gives them to us by grace. _Our salvation and
just prophets that have been guilty of making this mistake. There have
been some who call themselves bishops, apostles, evangelists, pastors and teachers that have
erred in this department also. Some have the false mindset that believers must first sow a seed
or give an offering before they can receive both the material and spiritual blessings of God;
however this teaching goes contrary to Gospel of Christ (which is a gospel of grace). It is true
that we will be blessed for giving, but God will also not hold back his blessings if we do not have
anything to give.​​​​_(Luke 6:38, I Corinthians 8:13-15, 9:6-8) _The gifts of God should never have a
price tag attached to them before people can receive them.
We do not find it anywhere in the Bible that the saints must give monetary gifts in order to​
receive from God. Why? _It is because he freely gives them to us by grace. _Our salvation and
just prophets that have been guilty of making this mistake. There have
been some who call themselves bishops, apostles, evangelists, pastors and teachers that have
erred in this department also. Some have the false mindset that believers must first sow a seed
or give an offering before they can receive both the material and spiritual blessings of God;
however this teaching goes contrary to Gospel of Christ (which is a gospel of grace). It is true
that we will be blessed for giving, but God will also not hold back his blessings if we do not have
anything to give.​​​​_(Luke 6:38, I Corinthians 8:13-15, 9:6-8) _The gifts of God should never have a
price tag attached to them before people can receive them.
We do not find it anywhere in the Bible that the saints must give monetary gifts in order to​
receive from God. Why? _It is because he freely gives them to us by grace. _


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

Our salvation and
everything that accompanies it is freely given to us by God’s grace and through faith in the word
of Christ. (Romans 10:17, Hebrews 6:9, Ephesians 2:8) God is freely dispensing these
wonderful gifts that accompany our salvation beginning now, in this life. If we are truly God’s
children, then we are also joint-heirs with Christ and inherit all things freely with him. An
Truth and Spirit Ministries
Giving Gift to Prophet for Prophecy?
inheritance is not something that we must pay or work for; it is something that is given to us
because we are now sons of God. (Romans 8:14-17) Paul also declared in Romans 8:31-32:
“What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us? He that
spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also
freely give us all things?” (KJV)
The Bible also makes it clear that the Holy Spirit is God’s gift to us. The gifts of the Spirit are just
that- gifts; this would also include the gift of prophecy. (Acts 2:39, I Corinthians 12:10) A New
Testament prophet moves in other gifts of the Spirit as well, including the revelatory gifts of the
word of wisdom and word of knowledge. Prophets also move in the other gifts of the Spirit as he
wills. (I Corinthians 12:4-11) The point is that all of these gifts come directly from God and are
freely given by him. A gift is not truly a gift if we must pay for it. The very definition of a gift means
something that is freely given. We do not have to pay the price for these blessed treasures
because Jesus has already paid the price and obtained them for us through his sacrificial
atonement, all we must do is receive them by grace and faith.
The anointing and gifts of the Spirit that flow through ministers of the Lord should always be
freely given. When the Lord Jesus sent out his disciples to preach the Kingdom of God, He told
them to heal every sickness and disease, raise the dead and drive out demons. He also said this:
“Freely you have received, freely give.” (Matthew 10:8)
Jesus also told them not to take anything with them because they were to keep their dependence
on God. He let them know that as workers of God they were worthy of their hire. (Matthew 10:9-
10) They were to rely on the financial support of others as they went from village to village. The
Lord has also commanded that those who preach the Gospel should receive their living from the
gospel. (I Timothy 5:18, I Corinthians 9:7-14) However, we never find it recorded that any of the
ministry in the early Church ever asked people for monetary gifts for those things that came
through the anointing! This would include those things that are released to us through the gifts of
the Holy Spirit, teaching, preaching and prophesying.
Then why do some ministries in the Church teach the saints to give monetary gifts or offerings for
the gifts of God? Those that do this today could be doing this for some of the following reasons:
They could be false prophets (or apostles, pastors or teachers).
They could be truly called of God but led astray by the false teaching and bad example of
others.
They could have a “works based mentality” instead of a grace-based faith.
It could simply be that they have been led astray by their own greed.
(Supporting scriptures are II Peter 2, Jude 11, Titus 1:11, I Timothy 1:3-7, Galatians 2: 16-
21)
The latter happened to the Prophet Elisha’s servant, Gehazi. Elisha gave Naaman, the
commander of the Syrian army a prophetic word of the Lord that he was to go to the River Jordon
and wash himself in it seven times and he would be healed of his leprosy. Eventually Naaman
agreed to go and the prophetic word came to pass and he was completely healed. Afterward
when Naaman offered Elisha a gift, he refused saying:
“As surely as the Lord lives, whom I serve, I will not accept a thing.” And even though
Naaman urged him, he refused.” (II Kings 5:9-16)
Elisha would not personally take any credit or gift for the prophetic word he had given Naaman,
but Gehazi was led astray by his own greed and followed after Naaman in order to get whatever
he could from him by lying to him. His plan backfired however and he brought upon himself
Naaman’s leprosy. (II Kings 5:20-27)
Even though Prophets should not prophecy for money, again the Bible teaches that the Ministry
should be supported financially and that they can receive gifts and offerings for their labor in the
Lord. This financial support is to help supply their physical needs so they can serve the Lord
freely without having to worry about financial burdens. However, it was not so that they can live a
life of wealth and ease while brethren in the Church are burdened financially. (II Corinthians 8:13-
14) Paul made it clear though that even though he had the right to receive offerings from the
Corinthians that he would not abuse this power if they did not want to give offerings freely. (I
Corinthians 9:1-18) He did receive offerings from Churches as they gave from the heart though.
(Philippians 4:14-20) In light of the covetousness running rampant among some ministries in the
Church today, wouldn’t it be wonderful if they learned from Paul’s godly example?
Because of the greed and scams of some modern day Ministries, there are some saints that have
become disgusted and stopped giving altogether. We should always follow the Spirit however
and ask him to direct our giving in regards to the Ministry. If we financially support the Lord’s
Ministers, we are also supporting Christ and his message. This also shows that we believe the
message of Christ and his messengers. Those that help to support Ministers of the Gospel also
share in their reward. This is especially true when we receive a Prophet. (Matthew 10:40-42)
The Apostle Paul taught that believers should “abstain from all appearance of evil.” (I
Thessalonians 5:22) Paul certainly practiced what he preached. He especially sought to set a godly
example when it came to the offerings of the Lord. (II Corinthians 8:18-22) Even giving the
appearance that one is greedy or covetous for money sets a bad example, especially when it
comes to the Ministers of the Gospel of Christ. Would that all ministers today would be like-minded!
In summary, we should not give a monetary gift to a prophet in order to receive a prophetic word
but we can support a prophet’s ministry because he is serving the Lord by preaching the Gospel.
Hope this helps. May the Lord give you further insight into all these things.

http://truthandspiritministries.com/pdfs/prophet.pdf


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 29, 2013)

No, that is not of God. We do not prostitute the gifts of God. If a spiritual gift is given to an individual by God, it is for the edification of the body of Christ and the glorification of God. This stuff makes me sick. The bible speaks about how the people of God are made merchandise of. If anyone ever try to charge me for a prophecy, I would run in the other direction.This is why people have a hard time wanting to come to church because they see so many greedy people with marketing schemes putting the name of Jesus on it.They have made Jesus a "product". 


On another note, this is not to offend anyone. We don't need to go "looking" for prophecies either. When you sit at the feet of Jesus, and spend time with Him, you dont have to go chase prophecies (Not saying you literally, just speaking generally). God will talk to you allll day long, and He will tell you of things to come as well. And if God needs to get a word to you, He knows how to do it and HE wont send some con artist false prophet to do so. The bible says the word of God is a more sure word of prophecy. People go looking for prophecies because sometimes we can get too lazy to seek God on our own, so we want to someone to seek God for us and we just reap the benefits. Everytime a prophecy was told to me it never cost me nothing, and it only CONFIRMED what God already put in my spirit.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 29, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> No, that is not of God. We do not prostitute the gifts of God. If a spiritual gift is given to an individual by God, it is for the edification of the body of Christ and the glorification of God. This stuff makes me sick. The bible speaks about how the people of God are made merchandise of. If anyone ever try to charge me for a prophecy, I would run in the other direction.This is why people have a hard time wanting to come to church because they see so many greedy people with marketing schemes putting the name of Jesus on it.They have made Jesus a "product".
> 
> On another note, this is not to offend anyone. We don't need to go "looking" for prophecies either. When you sit at the feet of Jesus, and spend time with Him, you dont have to go chase prophecies (Not saying you literally, just speaking generally). God will talk to you allll day long, and He will tell you of things to come as well. And if God needs to get a word to you, He knows how to do it and HE wont send some con artist false prophet to do so. The bible says the word of God is a more sure word of prophecy. People go looking for prophecies because sometimes we can get too lazy to seek God on our own, so we want to someone to seek God for us and we just reap the benefits. Everytime a prophecy was told to me it never cost me nothing, and it only CONFIRMED what God already put in my spirit.



You're always on point Sis. Praise God for this post.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank You

I figured just the same but wanted to read about other people's opinions as well. Now would you say this would borderline on divination/Psychic ?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 29, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Thank You
> 
> I figured just the same but wanted to read about other people's opinions as well. Now would you say this would borderline on divination/Psychic ?


 


MrsHaseeb could give you more information on this particular topic(divination) She is very well informed on this .


Now when you say divination/Psychic...what aspects are you referring to? The aspect of people making money off of it or the "spiritual" side of it? @sweetvi


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 29, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> MrsHaseeb could give you more information on this particular topic(divination) She is very well informed on this .
> 
> Now when you say divination/Psychic...what aspects are you referring to? The aspect of people making money off of it or the "spiritual" side of it? @sweetvi



You trying to get me in trouble ain't you? Lol. I have plenty I can say about this topic and you know I know... First hand... Ill be back as soon as I can get to a computer. I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

Really? do you care to elaborate Mrs.Haseeb


I mean like maybe she is not a prophet  but can be a psychic or a false prophet (her gift is not from the lord)? Also I wondered if you have 24 hour access to this gift? I thought prophets only receive certain visions for certain people, not everyone they come into contact with?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 29, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> You trying to get me in trouble ain't you? Lol. I have plenty I can say about this topic and you know I know... First hand... Ill be back as soon as I can get to a computer. I'm on my phone right now.


 

Yes I do know you know alot on this . I remember our talks we've had on the phone about this topic and I'm on the other end like this ------> .....


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

MrsHaseeb


I would really like to know please


This would be important for "baby" Christians to know including myself. At first, I thought nothing wrong of this but talking to my friend and starting this thread has revealed that Profit for Prophet is not a good idea


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 29, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Really? do you care to elaborate Mrs.Haseeb
> 
> 
> I mean like maybe she is not a prophet but can be a psychic or a false prophet (her gift is not from the lord)? Also I wondered if you have 24 hour access to this gift? I thought prophets only receive certain visions for certain people, not everyone they come into contact with?


 
oh ok I see. Well from my understanding, I wouldn't say its a "24 access" to any spiritual gift. Let me explain . When talking about spiritual gifts we have to know that all things are done by God. It's not about us "accessing" our gift, but being led by God on when to use it. I hope this makes sense. Jeremiah was a prophet but he didn't go around speaking words amiss because he was a prophet but He allowed God to lead him on when/what to speak. I see alot of "prophets" always having a word for everyone but they have no lifestyle. I'm thinking "So God giving you all these prophecies for people but he hasn't spoken to you about your adultery or that anger problem you have"....but that's another thread...annyywaayyy.

A prophet sees whatever God allows him to see. The bible says the spirit is subject to the prophet. So God may be showing the prophet somethings, but he still needs to pray and ask God when and if he needs to speak what he sees. We have control over the gifts God gives us. And what I mean when I say this is, if someone has a gift of healing and they may come in contact with a sick person, they will not loose control of themselves and can't control their hands and all of a sudden they just have to lay hands on the person. The bible said in one case that a sickness was not unto death but that so the Son of Man can be glorified. Yes you may have a gift of healing but pray and see if it's time for that person to be healed. God may just want a little more glory out of them.He told one prophet in the bible, to write the words in the book and seal it up until the appointed time. It's alll about being led of God. God has empowered his people with spiritual gifts but we can't be presumptous. His ways or not our ways and His thoughts are not our thoughts. 

There are evil powers out there. Thats why the word tells us to try the spirit to see whether it's of God.And we try it by the word. (And no it does not say try the spirit by the spirit, that is not a scripture . That wasn't towards you girl . I just always hear ppl say that)


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

lol Thanks girl! I like topics like this where we can have a healthy discussion...


----------



## Laela (Jul 29, 2013)

Great thread and topic.. I will return when time affords !


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 29, 2013)

If I had the gift of prophecy, I would not charge to help or guide people. I think it's called simony when you sell spiritual favors. The term "simony" stems from the sorceror/mage named Simon in the book of Acts 8:18-24.


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 29, 2013)

Short answer: no, it's not biblical.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 29, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Thank You
> 
> I figured just the same but wanted to read about other people's opinions as well. Now would you say this would borderline on divination/Psychic ?



Psychic's are counterfeits; they deal with 'familiar spirits' (demonic) who are familiar with one's life but not their future.  They may 'predict' a future for one and when they do, demons manifest the 'prediction', not God.  

Their main attempt is to distract one away from seeking God for direction and answers.  God says to 'seek Him' and to seek Him early.  To acknowledge Him in ALL things... Key words:  Acknowledge HIM, not man, not a prophet, not a psychic, not anyone other than God.    

When Jesus said that He was leaving with us, a Comforter, One who would lead and guide us into ALL truth, the Holy Spirit who is a HOLY Spirit, this leaves no room to seek anyone else for anything else...but to see and obtain, wisdom, strength and true guidance from the Holy One and none other.  

satan knows that humans are drawn to seeking answers about the future.   And where there is 'little' to no faith, no relationship growth in the Lord, people seek outside sources or seek attempts to become their own god.  

Hence, the distractors come and take their souls captive.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 29, 2013)

Regarding psychics and divinations....


_In Lucifer’s fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. These are all counterfeits to the real thing. 

We are the genuine and when we become an early riser to command the morning and capture the day, we displace the devil._ 

​  Interpretation of Isaiah 14:12


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Psychic's are counterfeits; they deal with 'familiar spirits' (demonic) who are familiar with one's life but not their future. *They may 'predict' a future for one and when they do, demons manifest the 'prediction', not God. *
> 
> Their main attempt is to distract one away from seeking God for direction and answers. God says to 'seek Him' and to seek Him early. To acknowledge Him in ALL things... Key words: Acknowledge HIM, not man, not a prophet, not a psychic, not anyone other than God.
> 
> ...


 
This is a very important point you just made! Especially the part about visions or prophecies coming true. We must always seek the holy spirit and pray and fast for confirmations and discern whether it is from God or not. Thank You Everyone as always...

In addition, hers is not the only website I found like this. it is disheartening to me because of exploited these "gifts" have become. This is borderline divination rather than Prophecy IMO. For example, what if one of her prophecies were to come true, that person would call her for every question or worries they have. Instead of seeking the Lord directly.  thank you everyone


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 29, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> This is a very important point you just made! Especially the part about visions or prophecies coming true. We must always seek the holy spirit and pray and fast for confirmations and discern whether it is from God or not. Thank You Everyone as always...
> 
> In addition, hers is not the only website I found like this. it is disheartening to me because of exploited these "gifts" have become. This is borderline divination rather than Prophecy IMO. For example, what if one of her prophecies were to come true, that person would call her for every question or worries they have. Instead of seeking the Lord directly.  thank you everyone



You've made an excellent evaluation that the 'Gifts' of God are being exploited, for truly they are.   

Also, the Bible says that God wants us to be either hot or cold; if we are lukewarm He's spew us from out of His mouth.   

There is no 'borderline', it's either 'ALL' God or nothing.  This woman is straight up operating in darkness.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

AMEN!  Thank you


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm finally to a computer and will comment briefly on this topic. The first thing that I want to say is this, many of the people calling themselves prophets, prophetess, pastors, apostles, bishops, etc. today are nothing but sorcerers. They use occult powers (witchcraft, divination, etc) cloaked as the Holy Spirit to control people and it's typically for money. Before I name some of the people I know who are doing this stuff, I know some people listen to these people and feel like they learn from them but I KNOW a witch/warlock when I see one and would not throw such a term around loosely. Beware of people such as Juanita Bynum, Brian Carn, Bernard Jordan, Manasseh Jordan, Cindy Trimm, Joel Osteen, Creflo Dollar, Benny Hinn, Joyce Meyer, Paula White, TD Jakes, Oprah.... and the list goes on. People who exploit people for financial gain are wicked.

*2 Timothy 3:13 KJV
But evil men and seducers shall wax worse and worse, deceiving, and being deceived.*

The word there for seducers in the Greek is goes and it literally means a wizard.. someone who mutters spells and enchants the people. Paul is talking about people who will have a form of godliness. These are church folk, most of the times church leaders and they are sorcerers, enchanting the people and drawing them away from Christ, rather than to Him. See, I used to be into the new age stuff so I know. I can spot all the code words, phrases and incantations they use. Divination/witchcraft/sorcery is very real and they have real power but they are using a source outside of Jesus Christ to access it. That's why you can find people who actually know things for real and can say things that sound prophetic. It's the spirit behind it you have to discern and not simply the words. The Bible can be used as a tool of divination to divine witchcraft upon people if a perverse spirit is behind it. Just like the devil tempted Jesus, using the Bible and mostly in context, but the spirit was wrong. That's how you can have people who start religious cults and still use the Bible. The right spirit has to inspire the words or it's wicked. That's why many church folk have twisted minds, they are under the power of witchcraft. Yes a Christian can be affected by witchcraft. (See Galatians 3:1)

*Acts 16
6 And it came to pass, as we went to prayer, a certain damsel possessed with a spirit of divination met us, which brought her masters much gain by soothsaying:
17 The same followed Paul and us, and cried, saying, These men are the servants of the most high God, which shew unto us the way of salvation.
18 And this did she many days. But Paul, being grieved, turned and said to the spirit, I command thee in the name of Jesus Christ to come out of her. And he came out the same hour.
19 And when her masters saw that the hope of their gains was gone, they caught Paul and Silas, and drew them into the marketplace unto the rulers,*

I think the way these verse are translated hides something very important. This young girl didn't just have a spirit of divination, she had a python spirit. She had real power, don't be mistaken (Jesus Christ is supreme but this stuff is not to be underestimated). This wasn't some little familiar spirit of psychic power this girl had in her... This spirit was put into her, meaning someone took her straight to the devil, the oracle of Delphi, for this demonic principality to infest her. I don't have time to get into the oracle of Delphi and Pythia but it's worth reading in your spare time. We know she must have been good because her masters made major money off her. Notice something about her, this girl is talking about God and salvation... She was on point and spotted the apostles before anyone else. The spirit in her knew them and she wasn't afraid of them. She was following right behind them. Paul wasn't grieved by her words it was by the spirit she was of. That's why Christians have to be careful with things, even when they seem to sound good. I've watched Cindy Trimm wave her hand over an audience of women and had them all on the floor convulsing.. I also know by her words that she uses occult powers to be able to do this. Some of the things she says sounds good but she, just like the other people I mentioned are all into the occult. I also watched Cindy Trimm take up an offering and under the powers of witchcraft had an entire audience of women repeat an oath that they would not sue her or Juanita Bynum ministries (this was just in case the women realized they had been scammed after giving all their money). There is no Biblical reference to this stuff. The fact that these people love money and charge money to preach the gospel shows that there is an unclean spirit at work. Nobody can show me anywhere where Paul or the apostles asked for money to preach the gospel. And these men were truly anointed of the Holy Ghost.

The Holy Ghost is not a spirit you can "use". Anyone who is of the mind that they can heal, prophesy, lay hands, interpret tongues, etc when they want to is false. The manifestations of the gifts are for the edifying of the body and it's at the discretion of the Holy Spirit when and how to manifest these gifts. A person with the gift of healing isn't walking around healing as he wants, it's when the Holy Spirit leads. Most of these people are lifted up in pride and that's another way to discern that such actions are inspired by the wrong spirit.  The Holy Spirit does not seek to draw attention to a person and make them seem so great, but rather to Jesus Christ. The Holy Spirit doesn't lead people further into delusion and lies but rather to truth. He is the Spirit of truth. This is what the Bible says about prophecies:

*1 Thessalonians 5
20 Despise not prophesyings.
21 Prove all things; hold fast that which is good.
*

Don't despise a prophesy, but test, discern, examine, scrutinize it and hold fast only to that which is good (which comes from God only). I could go from Genesis to revelation giving info on people using sorcery but I don't have the time or the space for that, lol. The Bible is not silent about the subject. But I will say this. Study the Bible and pray. Trust the Word and the Holy Spirit only. It amazes me to see people defend Joel Osteen and Cindy Trimm and Juanita Bynum and call themselves saved in the next breath. Where is the discernment? The entire prosperity doctrine is damned, straight from the pits of hell. All the positive thought, positive confession is witchcraft. It's perverse and not to be messed with. This is already long so I'm done. I don't know how to mention, I'm always on my phone, but sweetvi, if you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 29, 2013)

MrsHaseeb

It is so funny you mentioned this because Manassah Jordan blew up my email for a long time. I just send it to spam now.  Thank you for your insight...


----------



## Laela (Jul 30, 2013)

MrsHaseeb.. powerful post.. and what comes to mind is when Jesus told the disciples to listen to the words of the law the Pharisees preach, but not do as they do. As Christ had fulfilled the law, we rely on the Holy Spirit and the Word of God for discernment and to stave legalism. That's all we need.


This is so edifying:


> The manifestations of the gifts are for the edifying of the body and it's at the discretion of the Holy Spirit when and how to manifest these gifts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 31, 2013)

in a word NO, I've heard horror stories of so called pastors being 'hired' to speak at an event and phoning back because they felt that they were not paid sufficiently and they called to get the rest, some of these store front churches are so small that they really cant afford to pay large sums of monies to have someone preach, prophecy at their church.

On another occasion a 'famous' evangelist (that we all know) told a local church here that she requires $10K upfront and 50 percent of everything they collect in offering. smh

I blame the Pastors of these churches, because they need to be spirit led, carefully watching over their flock and in tune with God so that they and their congregations are not taken advantage of.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 31, 2013)

the famous evangelist or prophet whatever she calls herself now was here one time and people waiting outside of the church from the morning to see her perform (and I say that without reservation, perform that night) their were $100 and $1000 lines to sew seed before she even would begin to preach.  A friend who attended the event, said she stopped counting the money of persons who went up on these lines after she got to $100K.  This is ridiculous how can people of God be so gullible why, cause they have 'itchy' ears.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 31, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> the famous evangelist or prophet whatever she calls herself now was here one time and people waiting outside of the church from the morning to see her perform (and I say that without reservation, perform that night) their were $100 and $1000 lines to sew seed before she even would begin to preach.  A friend who attended the event, said she stopped counting the money of persons who went up on these lines after she got to $100K.  This is ridiculous how can people of God be so gullible why, cause they have 'itchy' ears.



Iwanthealthyhair67,  I so agree, this is foolishness, these people are so lost and its really a shame. Shame on those false pastors every single one of them.  There is so many teachings going on about prosperity that that has become a stumbling block for "real christians" instead of being happy or content with what we have we are the "child of God" and should live a life of abundance. Lets compare that life to the life of Christ, who is our example.


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, that is really sad.

So many are peddling prophetic snake oil, but woe to them. People with itchy ears are drawn away by their own lusts... that's what separates them from their money. 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> the famous evangelist or prophet whatever she calls herself now was here one time and people waiting outside of the church from the morning to see her perform (and I say that without reservation, perform that night) their were $100 and $1000 lines to sew seed before she even would begin to preach.  A friend who attended the event, said she stopped counting the money of persons who went up on these lines after she got to $100K.  *This is ridiculous how can people of God be so gullible why, cause they have 'itchy' ears*.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've just realized that some people don't want to be actually saved,but they are just content with feeling like they are saved.The people's sensuality are being appeased and not their spirits or hearts.


----------

